# Johannes Brahms - String Quartet Op. 51 No. 1 in C minor



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms' String Quartet in C Minor*

*The Eclat Quartet is an ensemble of young performers from the United States, China and Bulgaria who are candidates for the Doctor of Musical Arts Degree at Rice University. In this program they perform Brahms' brilliantly structured masterwork, "String Quartet in C Minor." Series: "La Jolla Music Society: SummerFest" [Arts and Music] [Show ID: 22839]*

Fine presentation and performance from this young american talents


----------

